# Suggest me a Hosting Package for my Blog



## drgrudge (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm looking for a hosting solution for my blog.

*CPU usage:*
The blog gets moderate Traffic. Sometimes around 250+ visitors at the same time. This is the biggest issue. Not all the time, the traffic is high and this sometimes makes shared hosting worthless. 

*Monthly Bandwidth:* 
6-9 GB a month.

Space is not an issue. I won't need more than 75 MB a year. 


Now do you think I need a VPS hosting or a shared one will do? 

Shared host people force us to register for 12 months or we need to pay some $40 setup fees. VPS on the other hand charge $20 a month and I'll not in a position to afford that much. 


Should I go for a shared host or a VPS? Also suggest a good corresponding Host provider.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 9, 2008)

Dont waste money for VPS.
Better buy a shared hosting.

Because with blog you will also have tension of maintaing server.leave server issue ..and just concentrate on bloging.


Before you choose any host, must ask these:
1) server configuration, and location, and IP.
2) Uptime gurantee.
3) Money back for life time: will you retuen money for month on which site is not up for 99.9% .

4) Features, restriction.
5) Are you overselling??
6)Back Up-->> Will U keep my backup??
7) Pricing.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jan 9, 2008)

I will have to disagree with Ravi here, your traffic of so many simultaneous is not fine for shared hosting.

What i suggest is that you go for a VPS powered with HiB or HostinaBox. IT is powered with a free Control Panel LXAdmin. Now LXadmin runs with Lighttpd....perfect for high traffic sites. Even Youtube and some parts of Wikipedia run on Lighttpd.

One of the Major Memory culprits is Apache. Go for a VPS powered by Lxadmin and you will be fine 

A VPS with 128MB guaranteed RAM should be enough with 256 Burst. I have friend running a forum with more 200000 uniques a month on a 256MB perfectly


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 9, 2008)

Can you guys provide hosting for me? 

ravi_9793 - 
I like to go for Shared hosting as it's cheap, no server maintenance and I don't really get that high traffic. On an average, it's around 150-175k pageviews. 

You really think my blog will have no issues with shared hosting? 


Sukhdeep Singh - 
Lxadmin *lxlabs.com/store/ seems to be cheap, Just $8 a month?! I'll definitely go for it. But so many options over there? And is it reliable? 


Also guys, if I go for VPS, would it be difficult to maintain it?


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm using ravi's hosting.. have two sub-domains it runs great.... no probs at all..


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 9, 2008)

^^
What is your traffic levels and BW? How about CPU usage? 

I have problems with CPU overload at times. That's the reason I'm considering VPS.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jan 9, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Lxadmin *lxlabs.com/store/ seems to be cheap, Just $8 a month?! I'll definitely go for it. But so many options over there? And is it reliable?



LoL, i know but that aint the real price  It is made by Indians aswell so you know Lazyness  LOL

Actually, the VPS are provided using two Virtualization Management Tools, Either HyperVM or Virtuazzzo. Since Virtuazzo is quite expensive, more than 80% VPS providers use HyperVM. 

HyperVM is also developed by LxLabs and therefore LXADMIN comes free with all VPS  The Effective rate per VPS for the provider is* 50 Cents per VPS*
More here:*lxlabs.com/software/hypervm/promotion/

I do have a small VPS running a high traffic website, but it is not reached its MAX. If you want to, i can offer you a Trial of LXADMIN until you are satisfied.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jan 9, 2008)

I would suggest that you chat with hostgator sales support team and get an idea whether they will be able to sustain your website or not.
Also ask them for their AUP.
Dreamhost and hostgator are the two hosts I know of that will be able to support a high traffic website such as yours.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jan 9, 2008)

LOL, those are one i am apprehensive about due to their massive overselling


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jan 9, 2008)

Dreamhost has few troublesome servers but rest are fine.
Hostgator has good reviews all over the net.
So if you are getting good service you don't care whether they oversell or not...
And any source that they oversell?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 9, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Can you guys provide hosting for me?
> 
> ravi_9793 -
> I like to go for Shared hosting as it's cheap, no server maintenance and I don't really get that high traffic. On an average, it's around 150-175k pageviews.
> ...



yes for sure.
there are many who are running site on shared.
I have my own 5 sites....all running very smoothly.

Mine own forum...
this digit forum..all running so smoothly.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jan 9, 2008)

Want me to link you to hundreds of threads half positive, half negative.

600Gigs of space for 7$....do anyone need proof of overselling. Try to use those "resources" and you will sooon find out what i mean


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jan 9, 2008)

^^LOL everyone knows that you don't get 600gigs of space or 6000gigs of bandwidth.Its just a marketing gimmick that is followed by almost all the big hosting companies.
1% of that is enough for almost all users.
And that is why I said ask for their AUP before buying.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jan 9, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> this digit forum..all running so smoothly.




You sure, Digit is running from shared ?  . Reverse Shows me 4 sites running from Digit server
1) logistics20.com 2) skoar.com
3) thinkdigit.com
4) typei.com

So they most likely running of a Dedicated 




Ankur Gupta said:


> ^^LOL everyone knows that you don't get 600gigs of space or 6000gigs of bandwidth.Its just a marketing gimmick.
> 1% of that is enough for almost all users.
> And that is why I said ask for their AUP before buying.



Not everyone bro, come to webhosting forums and you will see thousands crying about it. Its not matter of we use it or not, its matter, we should get what we paid for 

Human being is possessive once he know that he should be getting it, he will get it whether he needs it not


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jan 9, 2008)

Sukhdeep Singh said:


> Not everyone bro, come to webhosting forums and you will see thousands crying about it. Its not matter of we use it or not, its matter, we should get what we paid for
> 
> Human being is possessive once he know that he should be getting it, he will get it whether he needs it not



Anybody wanting to use more than 1-2% of those resources is a fool knowing before buying that it is shared hosting.
Anyway why are we fighting over it...Let ashwin decide what he wants


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jan 9, 2008)

Ankur Gupta said:


> Anybody wanting to use more than 1-2% of those resources is a fool knowing before buying that it is shared hosting.
> Anyway why are we fighting over it...Let ashwin decide what he wants



I agree with you but that you are making a assumption here bro  For what i have noticed after being on Webhosting Communities for such a long time is that people are caught unware of the fact. Once thier blog and forum start growing...BOOOOM! and their account suspended. This is where People get worried, how to get the data out old host and moved. Anywayz, it is a long talk 

Let Ashwin decide for sure


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 9, 2008)

Sukhdeep Singh said:


> You sure, Digit is running from shared ?  . Reverse Shows me 4 sites running from Digit server
> 1) logistics20.com 2) skoar.com
> 3) thinkdigit.com
> 4) typei.com
> ...


some where I got that ..Digit is running on Znet server.
May be running on dedicated.

But do U think a site with need  10 GB bandwidth must need a dedicated server or VPS???Cant it run fine on a shared hosting???


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 9, 2008)

By tomorrow night I want to finish shifting my blog to a new host. Hopefully I make a good decision by that point of time. 




Sukhdeep Singh said:


> HyperVM is also developed by LxLabs and therefore LXADMIN comes free with all VPS  The Effective rate per VPS for the provider is* 50 Cents per VPS*
> More here:*lxlabs.com/software/hypervm/promotion/
> 
> I do have a small VPS running a high traffic website, but it is not reached its MAX. If you want to, i can offer you a Trial of LXADMIN until you are satisfied.


I'm a noob and I don't understand the 50c per VPS thing. How much would I've to pay every month? 

How much will you charge per Month for the VPS? Also you sure that both the sites can take the load?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jan 9, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> some where I got that ..Digit is running on Znet server.
> May be running on dedicated.
> 
> But do U think a site with need  10 GB bandwidth must need a dedicated server or VPS???Cant it run fine on a shared hosting???




Ah! But with the amount of Simultaneous logins and SQL running on Digit at one time i am pretty sure, they must of on a Dedicated.

Yes, Ravi  Its not about the Bandwidth or space at all if you ask me. Since Ashwin is asking here, i think his current hosts must have contacted him about the CPU and Memory usage shooting up at some times. 


The Amount of SQL and CPU load must be quite high, unfit for shared environement, reason for people to move to VPS or Dedi at one point. 



drgrudge said:


> I'm a noob and I don't understand the 50c per VPS thing. How much would I've to pay every month?
> 
> How much will you charge per Month for the VPS? Also you sure that both the sites can take the load?



LXAdmin are not VPS providers, they just make Control Panel called LxAdmin which runs of most VPS like cPanel.


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 9, 2008)

I'd like to add a few things here.
Digit definitely has high CPU load. There is NO WAY it can run on a shared server, unless ofcourse it hosts its own sites, say 4-5 on one good configured dedicated. And as the reverse lookup done above, that seems to be the very case.

@Doctor:
Well, I just wanted to say something.
As far as hosting is concerned, it is never really perfectly possible to guess/predict the usage levels of your site on a shared server. The reason is simple. Consider 100 users on site "A" reading post after another, making searches on and on and reading. Now consider site "B" which as 1000 users, but they are just there to read *one* post. They read it and leave. Which site do you think will have more usage ?

I'd suggest, if its not much of a strain, to ask your current host for a log of your usage levels. Also, using an analytics script, see if you can judge the behavior of your visitors, like how much time they spend on the site and such.
Now, I know this is a little too much work for one, but you should be really sure before changing hosts. Right ?

As per my opinion, if you have a good budget, I'd say go for a fully managed VPS solution. See if you can find 2-3 more guys to share it. With a fully managed thing, you'll just have to take care of your blog 

One more thing...
DO NOT choose a host seeing the bandwidth it provides. 

Regards,
Preshit

Just to add, I was thinking of moving my blog too. My servers are seeing the spikes lately  Doing a good job so far, but lets hope for the best.

I know there have been some ugly reviews of (mt), but I've seen a lot of sites ( specially blogs ) being hosted with them. Heck, even TC is their client.
I might just give them a try...


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jan 9, 2008)

^^ Exactly my thoughts. Very nicely put up


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jan 9, 2008)

@DarkLord
Deep advised me to stay away from MT...
Also MT has stopped providing shared hosting...and their current hosting packages are too expensive...


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 9, 2008)

@Ankur:
I know... he had a bad experience with (mt). I had a talk with him quite a few months back on this.
And their current cheapest plan is $20/month which is cheaper than most VPSs


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jan 9, 2008)

I too have read negative feedbacks regarding MediaTemple lately  Just stay away with any big hosts offering massive packages since they pack too many users on one server and are the first one to kick of due to "overusage"


----------



## Indyan (Jan 9, 2008)

Check out www.nearlyfreespeach.net
They charge you based on actually how much you use. And have a good reputation too.


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 9, 2008)

can anyone tell me,whats the problem in choosing free blogger platform like google blogspot??
Is der any limitation in blogspot regarding the no of visitors etc..?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jan 9, 2008)

zyberboy said:


> can anyone tell me,whats the problem in choosing free blogger platform like google blogspot??
> Is der any limitation in blogspot regarding the no of visitors etc..?



Because with Self Hosted blog, you can customize it to the max aswell as add more to your website rather than just a blog


----------



## Indyan (Jan 9, 2008)

zyberboy said:


> can anyone tell me,whats the problem in choosing free blogger platform like google blogspot??
> Is der any limitation in blogspot regarding the no of visitors etc..?



I could never use a ready made blogging platform. They are too limiting. With self hosted you are free to do whatever you want to do. You cna install any theme, any plugin, make any modification.


----------



## ahref (Jan 9, 2008)

> I could never use a ready made blogging platform. They are too limiting. With self hosted you are free to do whatever you want to do. You cna install any theme, any plugin, make any modification.



Agreed, almost all serious blogger use self hosted blog.


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 9, 2008)

Ahh.. all this has confused me even further... 

I've the following options: 
*
1. Shared Hosting:*
Ankur, Ravi seems to advocate this. 

I also would like to go for this as it's cheap and I don't have to manage VPS stuffs. 


*2. Clustered Hosting*
$20 budget of MT is something I don't want to spend as I myself don't earn that much... 

Hosting Zoom's $8 seems to be a good option, if it's good and can handle my resources. 

*
3. VPS*
Last option but I've no other option. SliceHost offer $20 VPS but it might  not managed. Or I can go for MT in that case... 


What you guys think?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jan 10, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Ahh.. all this has confused me even further...
> 
> I've the following options:
> *
> ...




1. Ankur did suggest you Dreamhost or Hostgator, and you know what happens with Dreamhost, you are currently with them  Same applies for Hostgator.

See, the point is that no good host will allow you to exhaust his CPU resources for a Few $$$. He wont be listening other clients complains for just one account. 

2. No offence, I dont know, why you got an idea that Clustered Hosting will save it. Its same thing just like Shared.....another one of Marketing Strategy

3. I have never heard of SliceHost. There are far far best VPS provides and SliceHost i have never come across. Some of the Popular one's

*knownhost.com/services/vps.html
*www.jaguarpc.com/vps-hosting/
*futurehosting.biz/
www.cheapvps.co.uk
*zone.net/ (very Expensive though)


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 10, 2008)

^^ 
Yea, heard of Knownhost and Zone.net. Both are over $26/month and out of my reach for sure. 

SliceHost has good reviews in WHT. They are one of the hosts where we need to wait (sometimes) for a 'Slice' account.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jan 10, 2008)

Try Settling for CheapVPS.co.uk.....a sister company of A2B2, one of the first VPS providers and most respected  Now i cannot emphasize much but end choice is yours  Take decision after considering all


----------



## ahref (Jan 10, 2008)

I am using xelhosting.com VPS for my personal sites, since last 2 years. I was also kicked out by many host when my 1 site has grown and start getting 2-3 thousands visitors per day.

They provide directadmin for control panel, morover their VPS are xen based instead of virtuazzo, which is more efficient.

You can also take a look on their VPS plans, they are all self manged.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jan 10, 2008)

On the Conclusion i can add - If you go for Shared hosting, your account should be in within FAIR USAGE Policy. Now what is Fair Usage ? It doesnt have any fixed Definition. They can suspend it when they like to, just like it is now.

VPS - With VPS, you are getting *Guaranteed Resources*. You cannot be suspended for Resource Abuse. Only thing difficult here is maintaining but i can assure you it is not that difficult


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 10, 2008)

Ok guys i may be a noob..but why cant drgrudge use blogspot..for bloging purpose...i am using it.and whole layout is very customisable if yöü know some programming with sites..i am just asking.

And also i have an account in x10hosting...
And many times my account used to get deactivated temp for high cpu usage.will this prob will be solved if i use a paid hosting...


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 10, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> Ok guys i may be a noob..but why cant drgrudge use blogspot..for bloging purpose...i am using it.and whole layout is very customisable if yöü know some programming with sites..i am just asking.
> 
> And also i have an account in x10hosting...
> And many times my account used to get deactivated temp for high cpu usage.will this prob will be solved if i use a paid hosting...



paid hosting can give you much better service than free.

Blogspot is good option for blogging..and good things is that..U can change xxx.blogspot.com into yourdomain.com

For this you need DNS control of your domain name.


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 10, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> paid hosting can give you much better service than free.


But what happens wen no of visitors increases as drgrudge is facing now?,
Blogspot can easily  handle all these increasing visitors for free  isn't??



ravi_9793 said:


> Blogspot is good option for blogging..and good things is that..U can change xxx.blogspot.com into yourdomain.com
> 
> For this you need DNS control of your domain name.



How to change to "yourdomain.com"?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 10, 2008)

zyberboy said:


> But what happens wen no of visitors increases as drgrudge is facing now?,
> Blogspot can easily  handle all these increasing visitors for free  isn't??


paid is always better than free.........




> How to change to "yourdomain.com"?


*help.blogger.com/bin/topic.py?topic=12451


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 10, 2008)

To change it to your domain yöü have am option in dashboard itself...easy.
Ya as he said, i am actually running two blog's one in x10hosting free..and another in blogspot free.. 
What the diff is x10hosting cant handle traffic spike at some times and suspends my account for say 15 minutes by that important traffic users are lost for me.this is in case when i submit it in digg..since coz of it i loose many DIGG'S for my article but on the other end i am very satisfied with blogspot as it handle all , virtually all traffic with ease..enough for new users..

Ok is there a way to backup all the database in blogspot.? In case i need to shift to paid hosting...  

Offtopic

Ravi my friend is actually delaying that payment to yöü as i am stuck with exams.virtually i cant move...to do these stuff.i am very sorry dude...


----------

